# GCC Puma III USB install problems



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

I have had no luck at all getting my new Puma III to talk to our laptop computers. They are Windows XP SP2 Toshiba laptops. I have followed the GCC instructions, downloaded the latest drivers, I even had my step daughter follow the video in Chinese! I still can't get the plotter to move from CorelDRAW or GreatCut. I believe the driver install is the issue since the laptop believes the printer (plotter) is 'ready' even if it is not connected. Has anybody had this problem? Suggestions as to anything I might try? The laptops only have USB ports so I have not tried the parallel or serial cables as of yet. I have confirmed the plotter is alive, it sees the vinyl, sets up correctly (apparently) and does test cuts from the control panel just fine. I must use this from CorelDRAW (X4) since that was my primary reason for buying the plotter.

-James Leonard


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

Don't know too much about GCC cutters, but I do use an import cutter with my laptop. Most cutters are designed to run on serial com ports. So setting up to run on a laptop can be tricky. 
I have FTDI drivers installed that allow the usb port to emulate a com port. I would think your drivers probably just need to be set up. Don't know if yours are the same, but I will go through the set up routine for my cutter Maybe it will help, or maybe not. Oh well, here goes......
With cutter hooked up to your laptop usb port, open device manager (at the start menu, enter dev to find it) expand usb and look for your driver, right click on driver. It should have a hardware set up menu, or maybe an advanced options button. Look for "virtual com port" Set your com port number to an available port. Also you should be able to set up hardware handshake, set for "8.n.1 stop bits, hardware handshake on" at least that's how my cutter is set.
Now open your cutting software, set com port to the same number as virtual port. Make sure your cutter shows up in the "name of cutter" menu.
Hope this helps.


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi JV,

I will have a look at the driver tonight. The vendor (Joto Paper) has promised a tech will work it out with me.

-James


----------



## mclaughlincm (Jun 11, 2010)

jemmyell said:


> Hi JV,
> 
> I will have a look at the driver tonight. The vendor (Joto Paper) has promised a tech will work it out with me.
> 
> -James


Hi, I was wondering how you fixed this problem. My setup sounds exactly the same as yours and I have the same problem.

Cheers!


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

There is a separate USB driver installer on my CD. You run that and you get a USB PORT named GCCUSB0: Then you install a printer using this port. To cut from CorelDRAW you need to convert to curves and then set the outline width to .001mm

-James Leonard


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Does JV or anyone know,would the method JV described work on windows 7 premium?


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

Mike,
I am using Windows 7 and the above set up worked for me with an older style cutter. A lot of the newer cutters can be seen on your computer as a printer. Not sure how to set these up.


----------



## mclaughlincm (Jun 11, 2010)

I ended up changing the port on the cutter itself (setup) to the standard USB instead of the GCCUSB, plugged it in and it installed correctly. It still shows as an "other" device in windows, but seems to work correctly in CorelDraw x4


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

James, thanks so much for this post. I have the EXACT same cutter AND laptop. Although my cutter is currently set up on my desk top, I am in the process of building a new work shop area and my plan was to use my lap top for the cutter and not relocate the desk top. You just saved me a tone of headache. I went ahead and installed the USB driver so now I'm already to go when I change spaces


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

You are definitely welcome. If you are interested in CorelDRAW and RhineStones send me a PM about previewing some new software I am working on currently.

-James



allhamps said:


> James, thanks so much for this post. I have the EXACT same cutter AND laptop. Although my cutter is currently set up on my desk top, I am in the process of building a new work shop area and my plan was to use my lap top for the cutter and not relocate the desk top. You just saved me a tone of headache. I went ahead and installed the USB driver so now I'm already to go when I change spaces


----------



## printabrand (Dec 5, 2011)

HELP!!! I'm having a difficult time trying to setup this Vinyl Cutter. I have a PUMA III from GCC. I got the drivers installed, but shows up as a UNSPECIFIED USB-Printer. I see the option within CorelDRAW X5, a "Send Outlines To Cutter", but when I use the "UNSPECIFIED USB-Printer"

I'm using Windows 7 (64-bit) OS.


----------



## gabenick2 (Nov 23, 2010)

I had the same problem when I was trying to switch in between desktop and laptop. I had to call support and I was told the cutter needed to be switched to a different setting when using my laptop and change it back when using my desktop, my issue was that my desktop had window XP and laptop had window 7. Sorry I cant tell you exactly what was done as it was a few months ago but it was under the misc button on the GCC puma.


----------



## printabrand (Dec 5, 2011)

gabenick2 said:


> I had the same problem when I was trying to switch in between desktop and laptop. I had to call support and I was told the cutter needed to be switched to a different setting when using my laptop and change it back when using my desktop, my issue was that my desktop had window XP and laptop had window 7. Sorry I cant tell you exactly what was done as it was a few months ago but it was under the misc button on the GCC puma.


Thanks a lot....Definitely helps point me in the right direction. I'll call support for those settings...I might just post them here for everyone else.

Unless, someone else knows what those settings are???


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

There is a setting on the control panel of the cutter for connection type. Two types of USB. You have to find the one that works for your setup.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I would contact the seller and have them help you get set up, or get the info of whom at Gcc from you seller, to help you get the right usb hook up going, 

You will love this cutter once it is ready to go, so just hang in there.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

to change the usb settings on the Puma III...take off line, go to misc...then to 'usb printer type' select and the choose your setting


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

*2.5.2 How to switch the USB mode?*
Step 1. Press ON/Offline button to switch to the “offline” status.
Step 2. Press “Pause” and “Origin Set” button at the same time and you will find the current
status of the USB mode indicated by the three LEDs as shown below.​ 
◎ Flashing ● LED on
Common USB Mode: Repeat-● Data Clear-● Cut Test-◎​ 
GCC USB Mode: Repeat-● Data Clear-◎ Cut Test-●

A. 【Switching to GCC USB mode】

If you want to switch the USB mode from Common USB mode to GCC USB mode,

please press the “Data Clear” button and then press the “origin set” button to finish
your set up.​


B. 【Switching to Common USB mode】
If you want to switch the USB mode from GCC USB mode to Common USB mode,
please press the “Cut Test” button and then press the “origin set” button to finish your
set up.​

Step 3. Please re-connect the USB cable and complete the installation.

I hope this helps.


----------



## vinyl guy (Dec 11, 2011)

Nick instructions for changing the USB mode are spot on. I just went through an install on a newly purchased expert 24 last weekend. I have never experienced an install with this much difficulty in my life and I have seen a lot.

Most of the advice I read on this forum said "call tech support". I was able to pick up enough loose threads to get mine running without that call though. I hope that this helps.

My computer is an XP machine so I needed to use the 32 bit drivers. BEFORE you install the drivers, you need to switch the GCC to GCC USB communication. After you have that set, put the plotter back online and wait for your computer to recogize the new device. It will try to install the drivers for you (windows will that is) but cancel out of that. Now, install ths GCC 32 bit drivers. Be patient as there seems to be something taking some time to finish. You should get a small status window telling you the drivers are installed.

Now that you have the drivers, load the GCC VLCD2. Run that program. There is a drop down asking for what port to connect to, and should now have the GCC USB port listed. Pick the GCC port and click on connect. If it reads the info from the plotter, you now have the drivers running right and can continue to get your other software to "print" to the GCC GREATCUT.

I hope this helps.

Mike


----------



## vinyl guy (Dec 11, 2011)

Another issue that I encountered that is a bit different is it wouldn't work and still won't if I have any other devices attached to any of the computers USB ports. It gets confused if my USB printer is hooked up and tries to plot to it.

This machine is a little picky to set up, but I have to say the cutter is working really well. I am happy with my purchase.

Mike


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Mike my Gcc Expert does this also, I am going to designate a hardrive just to it,, for this very reason, but darn it , it cuts so nice,,


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Okay, it's been years, but it appears a recent windows update has destroyed my drivers for my GCC Puma III cutter. I used to use the Common USB driver and now my computer will not recognize the cutter. When I plug it in "drivers not properly installed". I've tried going to the GCC site, but have had no luck with what driver I should even be downloading and nothing I've tried has worked. I am desperate as I have a major event tomorrow and not cutter

Any ideas would be appreciated


----------



## FunnyNews (Nov 3, 2020)

The customer service for these products is SHOCKINGLY BAD. I’m going to the tip with my PUMA III today. Never going anywhere near a GCC product again!


----------

